# the fool proof dilution guide



## Megs Lad (Nov 27, 2012)

Seen a lot of these dilution guides lately and they are very accurate and in depth but in my opinion they still probably scare many of the less precise detailers :tumbleweed:

So thought I would share the simple way ......

*Tools needed*
Calculator

*So here we go*

*Newbies*
Always remember that all cases u will always need more water than chemical so even if it's 5:1 or 1:5 it's still 5 parts water :thumb:

Also always remember that 5 parts water and one part chemical (5:1) is 6 parts in total !!! Same as 1:30 is 31 parts total

*So the important bit*

How much diluted product are u aiming to create ? So in my example we will use a 500ml bottle :thumb:

So for a 500ml bottle full heres how I would work it out with different ratios

30:1 is 31 parts total so divide the amount of product you want to achieve (say 500ml)by the total parts(31) and the answer is the amount of product u will need to add to the 500 ml bottle Before the water:thumb:

30:1 in 500ml 
500 divide 31 = 16.1 so 16ml of chemical In a 500ml bottle then the rest water 484ml)

5:1 in 500ml
500 divide 6 =83.3 so 83ml of chemical in a 500 ml bottle then the rest water (417ml)

*The formula and workings are the same if it's 8litres or 500 ml *

Bottle size divide amount of parts total will give you the one part of chemical u need :thumb: the rest is just water


----------



## davies20 (Feb 22, 2009)

Top man!


----------



## lobotomy (Jun 23, 2006)

Megs Lad said:


> NewbiesAlways remember that all cases u will always need more water than chemical so even if it's 5:1 or 1:5 it's still 5 parts water


Not technically true - When referring to dilution ratios the ratio should be referred to in terms of solvent:solute* so a ratio of 1:5 is dramatically different to 5:1

But your maths for working out the volume is spot on :thumbs:

* In science a dilution ration is actually solute:solvent, but in reality the terms of the ratio are/should be defined clearly to avoid confusion anyway!


----------



## Megs Lad (Nov 27, 2012)

lobotomy said:


> Not technically true - When referring to dilution ratios the ratio should be referred to in terms of solvent:solute* so a ratio of 1:5 is dramatically different to 5:1
> 
> But your maths for working out the volume is spot on :thumbs:
> 
> * In science a dilution ration is actually solute:solvent, but in reality the terms of the ratio are/should be defined clearly to avoid confusion anyway!


Yep your 100% correct was just trying to making it as simple as possible :thumb::thumb: as with most detailing products needing diluting water is normally the higher amount


----------



## molama (May 22, 2014)

Or you can visit http://dilutioncalc.com/.

Cheers


----------

